# PEG-MGF (Mechano Growth Factor)



## cranium85

PEG-MGF – Mechano Growth Factor

Other Names: IGF-1ec

Description: PEG-MGF (Pegylated Mechano Growth Factor) is a variant of IGF-1 (Insulin-like Growth Factor) which leads to an increase in the muscle cells necessary for adult muscles to continue growth beyond their genetic limit. Like other forms of IGF-1, PEG-MGF (also known as IGF-1ec) creates new muscle cells and stimulates muscle growth by promoting nitrogen retention and increasing protein synthesis.

PEG-MGF differs from regular MGF as it has undergone a process of “Pegylation” which extends its half-life from less than 30 minutes to several days.
Useful For: Persons looking to stimulate growth in certain (usually lagging) muscles.

Storage: Vials are freeze-dried and therefore will remain stable at room temperature for 1-2 months. However, for long term storage they should be kept a 2-8 degrees Celsius (refrigerator temperature), where they will remain stable for up to 18 months in powder form. Once mixed with mixing solution, vials should be stored in the refrigerator and not left at room temperature. NOTE: Do not mix up all your vials at once. You should only mix up 1 (one) vial at a time and leave the rest in powder form until you are ready to use the next vial.

Amount of Water to Mix: You can mix 1ml (1cc or 100 units), 2ml (2cc or 200 units), or 3ml (3cc or 300 units) of sterile water, sterile saline (0.09nacl) or bacteriostatic water. The amount of water you mix makes no difference to the products effectiveness. The only thing that will change with the differing amounts of water is the amount you have to inject to get a certain dosage. For ease of dosing, we recommend mixing 1ml of water per vial (unless you have difficulty dissolving the peptide). Note: If the product does not dissolve into 1ml of water within a few minutes, do not shake the vial, but instead try adding another 1ml or 2ml of water and leaving the vial to settle for 24 hours in the refrigerator.

Dosage: Males & Females = 200mcg (0.10ml or “10” units on the Insulin Syringe if you have used 1ml for mixing, 0.20ml or “20” units if you have used 2ml of water for mixing and 0.3ml or “30” units if you have used 3ml of water for mixing).

Number of Dosages per vial: 10 x 200mcg (0.2mg) dosages.

When to Take: After weight training. As a single injection into one muscle group, or split up to inject half of the dose each into the left and right side muscles.

How to Take: Preferably injected intramuscularly. But due to the extended half-life it can be injected subcutaneously into fat (stomach, thigh or buttock) and still make its way to the muscle cell receptors and be effective. Other peptides can be mixed in the same syringe and injected at the same time.

Possible Benefits: Increased muscle mass in lagging muscle groups, injury repair.

Possible Side Effects: None have been noted from the product itself, however temporary irritation (redness, itching or small lumps) at the injection site is always a possibility, especially if injected into fat (sub-q).

Best Combined With: CJC-1295 DAC.

MORE INFROMATION:

Quick summary: MGF is a splice variant of the IGF produced by a frame shift if the IGF gene. MGF increase the muscle stem cell count, so that more may fuse and become part of adult muscle cells. This is a process required for adult muscle cells to continue growing.

Why PEGylate MGF?
MGF exhibits local effects in skeletal muscle and without modification is not systemic (can’t travel through the body). The problem with synthetic MGF is that it is introduced IM and is water based so it goes into the blood stream. MGF is not stable in the blood stream for more than a matter of minutes. Biologically produced MGF is made locally and does not enter the bloodstream and is short acting so stability is not an issue. By PEGylating the MGF we can make synthetic MGF injected IM almost as efficient as local produced MGF. Clinically proven Advanced Pegylation, the technology of polyethylene glycol (PEG) conjugation, holds significant promise in maintaining effective plasma concentrations of systemically administered drugs. It does this by surrounding part of the peptide with a unique structure made of polyethylene glycol, which can be attached to a protein molecule. The result of a correct PEGylation is simlar to the protective mechanism of a turtle shell. The polyethylene glycol groups protect the peptide but don’t surround it completely. The active sites of the peptide are still free to do their biological function. In this case the shell is a negative charged shield against positively charged compounds that would affect the protein. This also provides a nice steric chamber for the peptide to reside in. So it’s a happy turtle

Neurological research has shown that utilizing PEGylated MGF resulted in a longer more stable acting version of the MGF peptide in serum/blood.

Bottom line
PEGylation can improve performance and dosing convenience of peptides, proteins, antibodies, oligonucleotides and many small molecules by optimizing pharmacokinetics, increasing bioavailability, and decreasing immunogenicity and dosing frequency. PEGylation also can increase therapeutic efficacy by enabling increased drug concentration, improved biodistribution, and longer dwell time at the site of action. As a result, therapeutic drug concentrations can be achieved with less frequent dosing—a significant benefit to patients who are taking injected drugs.

The PEG itself does not react in the body and is very safe. PEG has been approved by the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) as a base or vehicle for use in foods and cosmetics and in injectable, topical, rectal and nasal pharmaceutical formulations. PEG has demonstrated little toxicity, is eliminated intact by the kidneys or in the feces and lacks immunogenicity. The risk associated with current PEGylated drugs are due to the way the drug itself acts not the PEG. MGF, as it is being currently sold, is getting a bad rep from people due to the fact they feel that they are not seeing gains from it. Many people believe that the use of MGF in their cycles or protocols just flat out won't work, however, this is far from the truth.
More MGF information
Complete Overview of MGF or IGF-IEc

From its sequence, MGF is derived from the IGF-I gene by alternative splicing and has different 3' exons to the liver or systemic type (IGF-IEa). It has a 49 base pair insert in the human, and a 52 base pair insert in rodents, within the E domain of exon 5. This insert results in a reading frame shift, with a different carboxy (C) terminal sequence to that of systemic IGF-IEa. MGF and the other IGF isoforms have the same 5' exons that encode the IGF-I ligand-binding domain. Processing of pro-peptide yields a mature peptide that is involved in upregulating protein synthesis. However, there is evidence that the carboxy-terminal of the MGF peptide also acts as a separate growth factor. This stimulates division of mononucleated myoblasts or satellite (stem) cells, thereby increasing the number available for local repair

During the early stage of skeletal muscle development, myoblasts (muscle stem cells) fuse to form syncytial myotubes, which become innervated and develop into muscle fibres. Thereafter, mitotic proliferation of nuclei within the muscle fibres ceases. However, during postnatal (after development) growth, additional nuclei are provided by satellite cells (myoblast) fusing with myotubules. Muscle damage-recovery seems to have a similar cellular mechanism, in that satellite cells become activated and fuse with the damaged muscle fibres (reviewed by Goldring et al. 2002). This is also pertinent to certain diseases such as muscular dystrophy in which muscle tissue is not maintained and which have been associated with a deficiency in active satellite (stem) cells (Megeney et al. 1996; Seale & Rudnicki, 2000) and in myogenic factors (Heslop et al. 2000). Skeletal muscle mass and regenerative capacity have also been shown to decline with age (Sadeh, 1988; Carlson et al. 2001). The reduced capacity to regenerate in older muscle seems to be due to the decreased ability to activate satellite cell proliferation (Chakravarthy et al. 2000). The markedly lower expression of MGF in older rat muscles (Owino et al. 2001) and human muscle (Hameed et al. 2003) in response to mechanical overload has been associated with the failure to activate satellite cells, leading to age-related muscle loss (Owino et al. 2001). Your muscle cels can not grow once they have reached a certain size unless they obtain more nuclei from the myoblast. MGF increases the myblast available to donate their nuclei to the adult muscle cell.
“MGF appears to have a dual action in that, like the other IGF-I isoforms, it upregulates protein synthesis as well as activating satellite cells. However, the latter role of MGF is probably more important as most of the mature IGF-I will be derived from IGF-IEa during the second phase of repair. Nevertheless, it has been shown that MGF is a potent inducer of muscle hypertrophy in experiments in which the cDNA of MGF was inserted into a plasmid vector and introduced by intramuscular injection. This resulted in a 20 % increase in the weight of the injected muscle within 2 weeks, and the analyses showed that this was due to an increase in the size of the muscle fibres (Goldspink, 2001). Similar experiments by other groups have also been carried out using a viral construct containing the liver type of IGF-I, which resulted in a 25 % increase in muscle mass, but this took over 4 months to develop (Musaro et al. 2001). Hence, the dual role MGF plays in inducing satellite cell activation as well as protein synthesis suggests it is much more potent than the liver type or IGF-IEa for inducing rapid hypertrophy.”

These results are based on actual transplantation of the DNA coding for the peptides. This is a permanent effect and much more potent than IM injections of the peptide itself. You will not see a 20% increase in muscle mass through IM injections as claimed above.


PEG-MGF (Mechano Growth Factor)

Dose per injection: 200mcg (0.2mg)
Injections per vial: 10 x 200mcg dosages
Amount to Inject: If you have used 1ml of water for mixing then a 200mcg dosage = 0.10ml (or 10 units on Insulin Syringe). If you have used 2ml of water for mixing then 200mcg = 0.20ml (or 20 units) and if you have used 3ml of water for mixing then 200mcg = 0.30ml (or 30 units).

Injection Frequency

PEG-MGF
200mcg injected post workout.


----------



## cranium85

*PEG-MGF  FAQs*

Does PEG-MGF have to be injected into the muscle?
Due to its long half-life, PEG-MGF (Pegylated Mechano Growth Factor, also known as IGF-1ec) does not need to be injected into muscle tissue but given that MGF is normally released in the body as a result of muscle trauma, it is recommended, but not essential, that you inject PEG-MGF after weight training into the muscle group just worked. Since injections are done with an insulin syringe this limits most people to bicep, calf muscle and possibly shoulder injections. Other muscles generally have a layer of subcutaneous fat covering them which will prevent an insulin syringe from reaching the muscle. The only alternative would be to use a syringe barrel + longer syringe (such as 25g) to inject, however dosing would be difficult with this method.
Thankfully, since the addition of PEG (pegylation) to MGF takes its half-life from a few minutes to a few days, an injection into a muscle group which was not just trained, or a sub-q injection, means the peptide will still eventually reach the desired receptors and carry out its positive effects on muscle recovery and growth.

When should I inject IGF-1 LR3 and PEG-MGF and how much?
Due to its long half-life and mechanism of action the injection timing of IGF-1 LR3 is not so critical, however most people inject it pre or post weight training when the muscle receptors are more sensitive. The usual IGF-1 LR3 dosage is 50mcg per day taken on weight training days only. Since PEG-MGF is a growth factor which is naturally only released in response to muscle trauma (such as weight lifting), you should always aim to inject as soon as possible after your workout at a dosage of at least 200mcg per injection.

How long should I inject IGF-1 LR3 and PEG-MGF for?
Both IGF-1 LR3 and PEG-MGF should be used for 4 weeks at a time with the same amount of time off, i.e. one month on, one month off. The reason for this is because the products become less effective at this point due to down-regulation of the receptors (i.e. your muscles are no longer sensitive to the peptides). You therefore may like to take IGF-1 LR3 for one month, then MGF for a month and keep rotating them so you will be using either one of them continuously for maximum results.

Can IGF-1 LR3 and PEG-MGF be taken together?
It is not recommended to inject IGF-1 LR3 and MGF together since they compete for the same receptor sites and IGF-1 LR3 would be a much more powerful binder and probably render the PEG-MGF useless. A better solution would be to rotate them and take IGF-1 LR3 for 4 weeks then PEG-MGF for 4 weeks and keep repeating. If you did want to take both products together the best routine would be to inject IGF-1 LR3 first thing in the morning before breakfast, lift weights in the afternoon and take your PEG-MGF post workout directly into a muscle. It's best to avoid IGF-1 LR3 injections in the evening since it can hinder the body's natural release of growth hormone due to negative feedback on the hypothalamus.

My IGF-1 levels are normal on blood tests; shouldn't they be higher when using IGF-1 LR3?
IGF-1 blood tests look only for bound IGF-1 while the purpose of IGF-1 LR3 is to keep it unbound and therefore bioavailable meaning it will not show up on conventional blood tests. It is the same scenario as for blood tests which examine testosterone levels. Many people can have results showing low or normal testosterone levels, but have high "free testosterone" levels - which is much more important, since only testosterone which is not bound to SHBG (sex hormone binding globulin) can be used by the body.
Therefore your levels of IGF-1 on a blood test are not of much importance and do not take into account the increase from IGF-1 LR3 usage, as they only look at bound IGF-1 (which cannot be used by the body since it's attached to binding proteins).

What are the side effects of IGF-1 LR3 and PEG-MGF?
With PEG-MGF no side effects have been noted by users of the peptide. With IGF-1 LR3 however minor side effects have been mentioned such as hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar), which occurs due to the product being "insulin-like". This can be overcome by consuming carbohydrates post injection to stabilize blood sugar. Some users also notice very strong "pump" effects in the muscle which can make it difficult to do high repetition sets of weights.

How long is IGF-1 LR3 stable after mixing?
If your IGF-1 LR3 peptide vial is freeze-dried, then it will usually be stable for at least 2 months (8 weeks) in the refrigerator after being reconstituted (mixed) with a sterile solution. Since the recommended daily dosage is 50mcg, even if the product is only injected 3-4 times per week this should be plenty of time to use the vial before it could possibly degrade.

What solutions can IGF-1 LR3 be mixed with?
Legitimate manufacturers of IGF-1 LR3 peptides have advised that there is no advantage to specific types of mixing solution over others. The peptide is equally soluble and stable in acetic acide 0.6% solution and bacteriostatic water.

Should IGF-1 LR3 be injected into the muscle or fat?
Due to its long half-life, even if you injected your IGF-1 LR3 peptide into fat, it would still find its way to the binding sites in the muscles of your body. If you have no issue with either type of injection, an intramuscular injection is recommended to allow the start exhibiting its localized effects immediately.


----------



## gymrat827

only thing i dont agree with is using it 4wks than lr3 for 4wks.  i think they need to be used together. not on the same day and inj's need to be spaced at least 24hrs apart.  so 2-3x a wk LR3, 2-3x a wk peg MGF.


----------



## cranium85

Yeah gymratt you r right and I will tweak this a little later. I just thought the Forum needed more profiles. So any peptide or compound I use or am going to use I'm going to make a profile thread. That way new members can have info on these substances and I can also add in my experiences with them.

I think our community as a whole should start posting more information from firsthand experience. Not saying that we don't, just saying I'm going to start doing this as i try new things. You feel me. As soon as I startup my peg mgf I will be updating this thread.


----------



## DF

Who's the joker that bumped this poo? :32 (18):


----------

